# Dialogue "Render with Lightroom" "Open anyway"



## WEKAHA (Feb 11, 2018)

Operating System:Win 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR 6.14

I am using LR6 together with PS5. When opening RAWs with PS5 as external editor, a box opened where I could choose "Render with Lightroom" "Open in Ps anyway" or so. When I chose "Render with Lightroom" everything worked fine. But from today this box does not appear, PS opens directly but no image is transferred because the ACR versions do not match. Has anyone an idea how to get the dialogue box back again?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 11, 2018)

Preferences, General tab: button at the bottom "Reset all warning dialogs"


----------



## WEKAHA (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you very much, Hal.


----------

